# Good Indian Restaurants



## idsteven (Jan 22, 2012)

Are there any good Indian restaurants in Hong Kong?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

lots.....Gaylord in Lock rd in kowloon or if you do search......jojo's mess was expanding,,,,,, but that was 4 years ago


----------



## idsteven (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks and I will try early next week, but where is Gaylord?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I will add this one whic h to me is the best quality Indian food in Hong Kong. It is at causeway bay. The Excelsior hotel. Bottom floor Dickens Pub buffet. It offers 7 curries (steak,lamb, veggies, seafood etc.), all the Indian sides, top salad bar. Also has top quality fish and chips and the best sweets for after you filled yourself you fill more. Excelsior Hotel Hong Kong - A Deluxe Hotel in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> I will add this one whic h to me is the best quality Indian food in Hong Kong. It is at causeway bay. The Excelsior hotel. Bottom floor Dickens Pub buffet. It offers 7 curries (steak,lamb, veggies, seafood etc.), all the Indian sides, top salad bar. Also has top quality fish and chips and the best sweets for after you filled yourself you fill more. Excelsior Hotel Hong Kong - A Deluxe Hotel in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong



Sorry JW, I disagree. There is an Indian place on North Wall st in Kowloon City. and the best Kulfi


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Dunmovin, when was the last time you went to that restaurant and what is the name of it if it is so good? idstevens, try both and see for yourself which one is better! JW


----------



## pragz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi

a few good indian restaurant names are:
jashan(hollywood road)
Bombay dreams(hollywood road)
duetto

Hope this helps


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> Dunmovin, when was the last time you went to that restaurant and what is the name of it if it is so good? idstevens, try both and see for yourself which one is better! JW


I can't remember the name, its been seven years since I was there, and since I now live is Spain(where there is a humongous lack of decent Indian restauraunts, but a huge number of "Chinese" restaurants(most can't do a decent beef in black pepper sauce or Yung Chau Chow fan.....here, forget any memory you would have of edible garlic prawns........I miss Sok Ku Yan and Sai Kung) and shops,.........I wonder how long it will take Beijing to call for Spain's reunification with motherland China)


----------

